# Embarrassed



## Grayson (Oct 2, 2009)

Starting the gym next week, I'm tiny and not strong at all. Am I gonna' look stupid or pathetic while benching something like 10 KG as thats all I can manage while doing the exercise correctly?


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Everyone has to start from somewer buddy.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

agreed


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You won't look stupid at all. We all start at the same place (relatively speaking). And in my experience, a more hardcore gym is more friendly and welcoming than a Fitness David Reebok Active health club too...


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I wouldn't worry at all mate. We all start somewhere and i can reassure you that from the very moment i began the gym up until now i have never seen another trainer ridicule or laugh at a beginner. And if someone does laugh at you then consider that as motivation to get stronger (plus they must be absolute nob heads to do something like that)


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^ what he said.

Even arnie started out lifting light weights.

A year from now you'll deffo be lifting some more serious weight.


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

got to start at the bottom and work your way up mate, get used to the exercises and get your form spot on then strength will be up befor you know it


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

dmcc said:


> *You won't look stupid at all.* We all start at the same place (relatively speaking). And in my experience, a more hardcore gym is more friendly and welcoming than a Fitness David Reebok Active health club too...


X2, everyones been there before, no one was born massive and super humanly strong.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just get in there mate and do what you can and forget about others and concentrate on what you can do.

If its a decent gym then people will be happy to give you some advice and point you in the right direction if your form needs improving etc.

You can always ask some of the lads for advice and i'm sure they will be happy to share it with you


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Youll look fine buddy, everyone with half an ounce of decency will give you respect for doing things properly (good form).


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

nothing to worry about mate everyone starts somewhere youv just got to remember all the big guys in the gym were lifting small at first just like you


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

Dont worry about it mate every one starts out where you are good luck.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

like the guys have said don't worry about it. every single person in the gym will have been in your position. most people will be concentrating on themselves & probably won't even notice you. before too long you'll be one of the big guys & watching the newbies. just stay relaxed & enjoy it... :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

If you end up at a chain gym try to take advantage of the staff their - get them to do a decent induction to show you their equipment properly.

If you can afford it a few PT sessions may be worthwhile.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

10kg a side....i was doing that weight for 6 months when i started at 9 and half stone.

Get in the gym and enjoy mate.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

10k ?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 2, 2009)

Cheers, I'm starting next monday, got my workout and diet sorted. So hopefully I'll start packing on good lean muscle, and get stronger in the process. Gonna ask on my induction to be shown how to do every exercise on my workout correctly.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

good stuff man if you push yourself harder every session you should see some good strength gains in the first 2 to 3 months


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Agree with everything above, just enjoy yourself and you will get where you wanna go - just be patient mate


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Grayson said:


> Starting the gym next week, I'm tiny and not strong at all. Am I gonna' look stupid or pathetic while benching something like 10 KG as thats all I can manage while doing the exercise correctly?


use the press machine instead...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Dont panic, when I started I could barely lift the bar (20kg) for reps... and weighed under 60kg... as long as you train hard and perform the exercise correctly you will be fine...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

start a gym notebook and write down all ur initial lifts etc....great way to track ur progress...great motivational tool ...you will look back at your 10k lifts soon and think WOW...ive really progressed....Godd Luck Mr


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe you should start a journal on here ot help with motivation.

You will probably find your strength goes up fairly quickly. As someone said before. A few PT sessions would be really beneficial. Or maybe you know someone locally with a bit of knowledge who wouldn't mind helping you out?

Welcome to the world of iron!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

we all started at the bottom mate, just don't "ego" train and try and lift heavier cos others are watching, i was curling 16kg dumbells yesterday and today my arms are feeling it. peace


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it was Arnie once said...." everyone has to have there first day in the gym"

Go for it mate you'll soon realise no one actually cares what anyone else looks like..


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

First ever day i started the gym i was benching squatting and dead lifting just the bar for my first night to get my form right. I felt like a right plank doing that with no weights on, but the amount of people that gave me advice and helped me was really good. We all gotta start some where and im sure if its a good gym the experienced people there will give you advice.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Just do your thing and remember that good form with an appropriate weight is far more beneficial that poor form with the heaviest weight you can beast. Should anyone look down on you, which is highly unlikely, they are a prat and their opinion doesn't count for tuppence.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Just do your thing and remember that good form with an appropriate weight is far more beneficial that poor form with the heaviest weight you can beast. Should anyone look down on you, which is highly unlikely, they are a prat and their opinion doesn't count for tuppence.


good post


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

drop the ego mutha fukka get to it, i know how you feel but overtime it gets better, after the first month, you will be suprised how more comfortable you feel


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

look at it this way mate.....

you can only lift what you can lift, you are putting in just as much effort lifting your 10k than a guy who is lifting much heavier...its relative dude

good luck and enjoy the gym, i can remember being in your situation, i wouldnt go near a gym until i built myself up doing pressups in the house....oh how silly i feel about that now


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

dmcc said:


> You won't look stupid at all. We all start at the same place (relatively speaking). And in my experience, a more hardcore gym is more friendly and welcoming than a Fitness David Reebok Active health club too...


i can second that, been in and out of training for years...generally the david lloyd, jjb, reebok etc type gyms are full of posing [email protected] who prance about the place thinking their better than everyone else. going to a real gym with experienced bodybuilders - big difference i mean not as much totty but good advice.

dont worry about your size or strength, everyone starts with light weights and is to be expected, if your worried that anyone laughs at you their fcukibg dick$ and ignore em. concentrate on getting the lift/pull/push right with the weight thats right for you and laugh at them squirming all over the place, swinging their body like a pendulum looking like [email protected] lifting weights that are too heavy...no one respects these people


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

mate i wouldn't, i was doing 15kg a side in april.

i am now benching 40kg a side. you will strart flying through the weight in no time as your strengh picks up.

my colleauge started coming down with me last week and he was doing 5kg a side and no one said anything or even paid any attention, and if they did their an idiot.

get down there and do your thing.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

i guarantee pretty much everyone on here has felt the same


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

when i first started i felt like a right bell end, im 6 foot 3 17 and a half stone but was weak as hell.

i felt like everyone was looking at me judging because i should be stronger.

but stick at it keep doing what your doing and as you start to notice gains you stop worrying what other people might think and just get on with it.


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Just get down, you will get great advice, when I first started I was lifting 5kg dumbbells on Bench Press. Everyone was friendly, helped me with routines and gave time out to help me with my form. Dont be afraid to ask people things mate!!


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

errrm, j.m. youv been beheaded lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Can I echo the advice on a journal? Writing stuff down is the best thing I've done for my training. My written journal has things like "PB!!!!" "SHÍT" etc. written down - not just the weight but how I feel.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

so have you been to the gym yet??? u'v got to let us know how u get on.... i know it'll go ok unless u go up to the biggest guy there & call him a w#nker (never a good idea no matter if it's ur 1st or 1000th time in gym)


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Grayson said:


> Starting the gym next week, I'm tiny and not strong at all. Am I gonna' look stupid or pathetic while benching something like 10 KG as thats all I can manage while doing the exercise correctly?


No mate you won't look stupid and most guys start off quite small anyway, I was a stick when I started..............just remember though, don't be tempted to up the weight too quickly to "look good" as you'll just injury yourself and not grow, its all about technique mate!


----------



## Grayson (Oct 2, 2009)

gold95 said:


> so have you been to the gym yet??? u'v got to let us know how u get on.... i know it'll go ok unless u go up to the biggest guy there & call him a w#nker (never a good idea no matter if it's ur 1st or 1000th time in gym)


I went in yesterday sorted my membership out, got my induction at the end of this week. Got my routine sorted, so gonna print that out and ask the gym instructor how to do each exercise correctly with correct form. Got most of my food in for when I start my diet (monday), all supplements have been ordered. It looks okay though from what I saw yesterday, a few big guys in there, actually saw a lad I knew in there so I'll ask him to give me a hand when benching, squatting etc.

Just one question, I'm not sure whether to start benching on the smith machine first, or just normally, I'm thinking normally but would rather get advice on someone experienced.

Thanks for all the comments, its made me feel at ease, and I'm actually looking forward to getting started now.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I started at 9.5stone and was benching a non olympic bar with 2 x 15kg plates.

Get in there and start and before you know it you'll be benching 100kg's!!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

good to hear ur on ur way :thumb:

i'v got to agree with taintedsoul. you will get better results by using a bar rather than smith machine (just make sure you have got a spotter & get showed how to do the exercise properly).. my 1st exercise in my first workout was bench press & only with the empty bar.

you will get much stronger doing the big exercises like squats, deadlifts & bench press & the sooner u start learning the sooner u'll get bigger. don't worry about now much weight u can or can't lift now. the technique is so important & u'll have to concentrate on learning the lifts, don't get rushed if there is something ur not sure about. its easy to get carried away. as i said before most people will be focusing on their training & probably wont even notice u. the strength will soon come. there is nothing wrong with using machines as part of a workout. if u listen to some on here they don't like machines but they say that & probably still use them as part of their workout. a bit of everything is good.

most people in gyms will be really helpfull don't be afraid to ask if theres anything ur not sure about.... before u know it u'll be the big guy in the gym who the new guys ask for advice. :rockon:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Good on you mate, get stuck in, its the only way!!! :thumb:

I remember the weights i started on when i first went gym........there the weights i warm up with now!!! Fcuk it, you gotta start somewhere, no one will laugh at you for doing the right stuff well! Much better to do a lighter weight well than a heavy weight badly (and look like a co(k who aint got a clue!).

Good idea to take pics and make a log/journal, i didn't.........so wish i did!!! 

Good luck on your journey, keep us posted!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The smith has its place but I would recommend you get stuck in with the olympic bar - but make sure that you get shown how to do it properly.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Go light with the bench press for now i'd say, so that it takes over 15 reps for you to start failing, that way you can get to grips with the correct form ofthe bench press. It takes bloody ages to nail bench press techniques.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Concentrate on lifting correctly so to avoid injuries. Then eat big lift big. Forget anyone else, you'll look a lot less stupid than the people that have their spotter spot each and every single rep :cursing: not to mention they only go half way down anyway. Lift what you can, you'll soon pass the people lifting weights that's far too heavy for them anyway, ironically enough!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

pea head said:


> 10kg a side....i was doing that weight for 6 months when i started at 9 and half stone.
> 
> Get in the gym and enjoy mate.


Wow you got a pic of you back then?

amazing to see from that to what you are now... a big cnut. :laugh:


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

Grayson said:


> Starting the gym next week, I'm tiny and not strong at all. Am I gonna' look stupid or pathetic while benching something like 10 KG as thats all I can manage while doing the exercise correctly?


i used to do 2.5kgs a side on the bench when i first joined the gym. now im banging out 140kilos for 6 reps! took about 4 years mind, and nearly five stone of body mass increase! lol. time flies when you enjoy, you will gain so quickly from your stage. diet diet diet is the key!!!


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

like every1 else says, every1 starrts somewhere i started on the olympic bar 20kg, at 14 was bout 7 stone now 17 12 stone doing 125kg 3 reps on benchpress, best thing is to not care what other people think of what your lifting i never did.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

UIf you believe its an issue, then start on machines no one really knows how much efight is on them, or where the pin is, as your doing this you can get your form right and your breathing and then progress onto free weight when you feel confident enough.

With the right attitude and good healthy diet you will progress and your strength should go up quite rapidly, and as soon as you can perform 10 reps and say I could have done more then up the weight...


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

We've all been there mate - best thing is to get yer head down and get on with it. Bit of a cliche but this whole thing is a marathon, small steps and all that, good nutrition, compound exercises and slowly but surely you'll get stronger and grow. Consistancy is key.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Rosedale6 said:


> First ever day i started the gym i was benching squatting and dead lifting just the bar for my first night to get my form right. I felt like a right plank doing that with no weights on, but the amount of people that gave me advice and helped me was really good. We all gotta start some where and im sure if its a good gym the experienced people there will give you advice.


I warm up with the bar, feel a little bit of a plonk, but would feel a bigger [email protected] if i ego tripped with to much weight and injured myself.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

People have given you some great advice here mate.

People should be getting on with their training. If they have time or the space to have critical thoughts of you they should be focusing more on their own training. I suggest that you do the same - any thoughts unconnected to your technique and your drive, are simply a distraction.

You could do is a search on the forum for things that do your nut in / gym etiquette. There are quite a few threads on things people do that are annoying, so you could try and avoid those, which may reassure you that you will fit in well.

On the training specifics, I would keep your rep range slightly higher for the first few weeks, which can help with getting the form right and getting a feel for the moves, and leads to greater progress in the weeks following.

I would stick with the free weights for most things if there is a toss up between free weights and smith machine. Your results will be better long term, and you are starting fresh without any major imbalances.

Most of all, enjoy your time there.

All the best,

J


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

dan the man said:


> agreed


Ditto


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I remember deadlifting like 50kg for 8 reps when I started out not knowing proper form, just the other day managed 120kg for 9 reps with decent form, everyone has been at the position you are now mate, get in, enjoy the iron...


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

freddee said:


> UIf you believe its an issue, then start on machines no one really knows how much efight is on them, or where the pin is, as your doing this you can get your form right and your breathing and then progress onto free weight when you feel confident enough.
> 
> With the right attitude and good healthy diet you will progress and your strength should go up quite rapidly, and as soon as you can perform 10 reps and say I could have done more then up the weight...


Might not be the worst idea for a couple of months.


----------

